#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Niedriger Ruhepuls >

## glueckskeks

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich bin 38 und habe schon seit ich denken kann (mindestens 20 Jahre) einen sehr niedrigen Ruhepuls, von 50-60. (Heute abend z.B. 52). Mein Blutdruck ist normal/ ideal (heute: 74/117).
Ich bin absolut unsportlich und habe noch nie wirklich Sport gemacht (allerdings habe ich seit 1,5 Jahren zwei Hunde und laufe seither viel). Ansonsten bin ich normalgewichtig (1,65m, 56-58 kg) und habe ideale Cholesterin- und Blutzuckerwerte. 
Allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen wegen des niedrigen Ruhepulses. Kann das gefährlich sein, bzw. kann eine ernsthafte Erkrankung die Ursache sein?
Sollte ich mal zum Kardiologen deswegen, oder ist es unbedenklich, da alle anderen Werte in Ordnung zu sein scheinen?

----------


## AnD73

Was heißt bei dir, dass du viel mit deinen Hunden läufst? Gehst du mit den Tieren spazieren oder joggst du nebenher?

----------


## glueckskeks

Sorry, das hatte ich missverständlich ausgedrückt, ich wollte es auch nochmal ändern, wusste aber nicht, wie.
Also ich laufe nicht im Sinne von "joggen", sondern ich gehe wirklich nur spazieren, und das ca. 2 Stunden am Tag. Davor habe ich mich 7 Jahre lang gar nicht bewegt, außer vom Auto ins Haus und wieder zurück und eine Stunde Yoga pro Woche.
In "jungen Jahren" bis Ende 20 habe ich mehrmals pro Woche getanzt oder täglich Yoga gemacht. Aber richtig Sport habe ich noch nie gemacht.
Mein Ruhepuls ist aber schon seit 20 Jahren so niedrig, bzw. seitdem ich erstmals anfing, ihn zu messen.

----------


## AnD73

Tanzen würde ich, wenn man es richtig macht, nicht unbedingt in die Kategorie "Kein Sport" einsortieren. Auch spazieren gehen ist bei einer Dauer von 2 Stunden bereits eine körperliche Ertüchtigung (vielleicht aber kein Sport). Aber das nur am Rande. 
Grundsätzlich wird *der* Ruhepuls morgens beim Aufwachen *vor* dem Aufstehen ermittelt, wenn man noch gar nichts gemacht hat. Dass der Puls ohne Belastung in einem Bereich von 60-80 Schlägen pro Minute liegt, ist aber völlig normal und bedarf keiner Überprüfung. 
Wie hoch der Puls ist, liegt an der Größe der Herzkammern und an der Stärke der Herzmuskulatur. Je größer die Kammern oder je stärker die Muskulatur, um so weniger Schläge benötigt das Herz, um die gleiche Menge Blut durch den Körper zu pumpen. Da nicht alle Menschen gleich sind, kann bei dem einen der Puls bei 60/min. und bei anderen bei 80/min. liegen. Da es sich beim Herzen aber Größtenteils um einen Muskel handelt, ist dieser auch trainierbar. Durch Ausdauersportarten (Joggen, Radfahren) kann man sowohl Volumen, als auch Muskelstärke steigern, sodass der Ruhepuls abgesenkt wird. Die übrigen Pulsfrequenzen sinken natürlich auch. 
Ich treibe einmal in der Woche Sport und bin dann ca. 2 Stunden fast ununterbrochen voll in Bewegung. Mein Ruhepuls liegt morgens bei 50-55/min., ohne Stress bei 60-65/min..

----------


## Myriam

Hallo,
ich finde diesen Ruhepuls völlig in Ordnung. Mein Mann hat immer seit seinem Herzinfarkt vor 10 Jahren zwischen 50 und 60. Korrekt: Erst seitdem wird er gemessen. Auf jeden Fall "lobt" der Kardiologe meinen Mann für den niedrigen Puls.
Ich sehe also nicht, was hier ein Problem sein soll?
Gruß Myriam

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo glueckskeks,
manchmal ist eine Schilddrüsenunterfunktion für den niedrigen Puls verantwortlich. Das könnte man abklären.
Ich sehe dein vieles Laufen als Ausdauersport, mit dem dein Herz trainiert ist, und da wäre dein Puls m. E. in Ordnung.

----------


## glueckskeks

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich gehe ja erst seit ca. 1,5 Jahren mit den Hunden spazieren, davor habe ich 7 Jahre GAR NICHTS gemacht, und davor ein paar Jahre viel getanzt (Salsa, mehrere Stunden, mehrmals pro Woche).
Aber den niedrigen Ruhepuls habe ich eben "schon immer" ... Also auch in den Phasen, in denen ich mich rein gar nicht bewegt hatte.
Die Schilddrüsenhormone waren eigentlich immer ok (hatte sie zweimal bei einem allgmeinen Hormonchek mittesten lassen) ... 
Ich hatte eben nur gelesen, dass man bei niedrigem Ruhepuls einen Herzschrittmacher braucht. Das hatte mich dann doch schockiert.
Wie gesagt, den niedrigen Puls von 52 habe ich zum Teil auch Mitten am Tag ... also nichtmal nur morgens nach dem Aufwachen ...  
Ok, dann gehe ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass das noch im Rahmen ist.

----------


## AnD73

Mach dir nicht so viel Sorgen. Zu hoher blutdruck ist schlimmer. Da gewöhnt sich der Körper dran und es kann zu schwerwiegenden Organschäden kommen. Wenn der Druck aber ZU niedrig ist, meldet sich der Körper schon. So lange du dich wohl fühlst, ist alles im grünen Bereich.

----------

